

Metasploit ships single-click exploit for Android - burlyscudd
https://community.rapid7.com/community/metasploit/blog/2014/02/12/weekly-metasploit-update

======
burlyscudd
Scan a QR code, click the link --- aaaaand attacker has a shell on your phone.

~~~
todb
While it's a rather ancient vulnerability (654 days at the least, according to
the references), the Metasploit module is new. Metasploit versions of exploits
tends to raise the profile of bugs, so hopefully the vendors will pay
attention and maybe even come up with a solution for not selling brand new
phones with old OSes.

(FD: I worked on this module a wee bit)

